# sterilizing pressurized mist/spray bottle



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there a way to sterilize and hose/nozzle? Once or more I used water from a bucket which had previously had water from a Michigan-area wetland to fill the mist/spray bottle. I don't want to use this bottle in my new dart frog tank.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

maybe rinse it a few times then put a 10% bleach solution inside and then spray it a few times and then rinse it really good and then spray fresh water through it a few times and then it should be sterile.


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

gturmindright said:


> maybe rinse it a few times then put a 10% bleach solution inside and then spray it a few times and then rinse it really good and then spray fresh water through it a few times and then it should be sterile.


How to make sure the hose is rinsed well enough? And the nozzle on my mister/sprayer is metal. I'm wondering about corrosion. 

Maybe just buy a new mister/sprayer set-up.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Bleach can corrode metals though I don't know which metals are susceptible or how long it would take. I think maybe rubbing alcohol. Wash it well first, then put a quart or so of alcohol in it. Spray some through to get the hose full of alcohol, then let it sit. Pick it up throughout the evening and shake it up rinse the inside of the bottle and mist a little more through it to keep things moving through the hose and nozzle.


----------

